# The best mascara for hard to curl lashes?



## xogina (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey!

I've been using maybelline volume express waterproof masacara for literally 4+ years. I'm pretty sure they recently discontinued it because i can't find it anywhere! this makes me VERY sad. I have very straight eyelashes, but when i use a curler and the maybelline mascara they curl perfectly and with the mascara they stay curled and where I want them.

SO my question is: Is there a mascara that will keep my lashes curled and not weigh them down again?? I'm running low on my last tube of maybelline volume express so im pretty desperate haha


----------



## lolaB (Nov 29, 2010)

Checkout Diorshow Iconic. It holds curl really well and keeps the lashes soft and flexible.


----------



## okaymichelle (Nov 30, 2010)

Idk if you've heard but wearing waterproof mascara everyday is really bad for your lashes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

But anyway, to answer your question, I just bought Dior's new lash primer and I love love love it! Curls my lashes like no other so whatever mascara I wear on top does not even matter, and I don't have to use an eyelash curler either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Nov 30, 2010)

My lashes are hard to curl too.

Well, if I use a lash curler, they look fine, but it'll go away in 10 minutes, of course.  But the second I touch mascara to my lashes, they flatten right up again (Kind of like if you spend half an hour curling your hair and then jump into the shower. presto, no more curl!)

First of all, I've found pretty much only waterproof mascaras are able to hold any curl.  If they're not waterproof, the lashes will straighten up as soon as they touch the liquid in the mascara.  I also got a heated lash curler to push up the lashes a bit more once the mascara has been applied/dried.  (You use your normal curler, then the waterproof mascara, then let it dry, then use the heat to push up the edges a bit more)

I use CoverGirl Lash Perfect Waterproof. (Used to use MaxFactor, but MaxFactor was discontinued, and they're from the same company) It's a purple bottle.


----------



## xogina (Dec 1, 2010)

ive been wearing it for literally over 4 years. if nothings happened now im sure ill be okay? haha but thanks!

OOH REALLY!? i think i might try it!! thanks!! =)


----------



## xogina (Dec 1, 2010)

THANK YOU!! ive been looking for waterproof mascaras because i figured that was part of the solution. i'll definitely have to try it!


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2010)

I only wear waterproof mascara, and I have had no issues either. I found it was the only thing to hold my curl. Now that i am using Rapidlash curling my lashes and holding a curl are no longer an issue for me.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Dec 4, 2010)

Covergirl LashBlast waterproof (original one in the orange tube). It's the ONLY mascara that keeps my lashes curled, all day long. The only one EVER!!


----------



## ladydirtyboots (Dec 4, 2010)

*HANDS DOWN* the best mascara on the market is *L'Oreal Voluminous!! *

I have been using it since high school. I have blonde-ish lashes and they don't curl much but when i use this it makes them look stunning!!!

Now they have improved the product and made extension of the original. Double Extend will be your best friend from here on out!


----------



## purple.haze (Dec 6, 2010)

I LOOOVE L'Oreal Double Extend. I have the same problem where my hard to curl asian lashes will straighten and flatten out once I put mascara on, but when I curl my lashes, I curl it in 4 different places, from the tips to the roots, to the point where they're literally standing straight up, then I use my Double Extend and they flatten a little bit so that it's almost the perfect curl, if I have extra time, I wait for it to dry and then curl it some more. This mascara is amazing, so lengthening and volumizing. I used to have problems with my mascara's smudging, but this won't budge until I wash it off with warm water.


----------



## cutegirl1 (Dec 7, 2010)

i use mascara since i was in high school. and i have no complain from it, it is the best thing for my eyelashes. for curling my eyelashes. i use Revlon Mascara it is the better for me than others.


----------



## honeykim (Dec 7, 2010)

i use a heated eyelash curler. i think that's what its called in english.

they're not expensive. and you just push on and let it heat up, and after you've put on mascara you use the heating curler to curl your lashes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cocol (Dec 7, 2010)

LOOOVE L'Oreal Double Extend


----------



## ladydirtyboots (Dec 7, 2010)

the white base is the BEST THING ever invented! lol

I feel it helps make the lashes more defined ... not clumpy or raccoon-eyes. and  yes, it NEVER smudges!


----------



## Annelle (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't know. I've tried the tube mascara things which comes with the white primer.  The white primer did exactly what the other mascaras do for me, which is straighten out my lashes as soon as they get wet from it.

They might make them look longer or defined, but the lashes point straight down so from a distance it just ends up looking like more eyeliner with no lashes on me.

I think it's hard to explain to people with easy to curl lashes.  You put your lashes in a curler, pump pump pump, then mascara, and presto perfect lashes.  For people like us, we put our lashes in the curler, pump pump pump....pump pumpumpumpumpumpumppump...hold...pumpumpump....  Then mascara, and tear up as we see the wand literally kill any attempt of a curl that was just there a second ago.  It just completely undoes everything, and possibly even makes it worse than before you started since not only is the curl not there, now your lashes also have to deal with the weight of product on them, so they're pointed even further down.


----------



## purple.haze (Dec 8, 2010)

Annelle, I totally understand your frustration, my asian eyelashes are the same. I curl my eyelashes in 4 to 5 different places and make it so they're literally standing up on my eyelids, but the rest of it still has some curl to it, so it almost curls back onto my eyelids. Then after the primer and mascara, they flatten out and fall a bit but usually, they're curled enough I don't bother. If I have time, I wait for it to dry and curl it some more. For this reason I've been dying to get my hands on the Shu Uemura eyelash curler because I've heard such good reviews for hard to curl lashes.


----------



## ladydirtyboots (Dec 8, 2010)

I completely understand what you are saying Annelle. I don't have eyelashes that curl either and they are blonde and short. But it seems that ever since I have been using L'Oreal mascara all my problems are gone! lol 

I tried using eyelash curlers and it just made my lashes look "L" shaped. Which isn't pretty to me at all. Then I would always look at eye make-up on celebrities and any design that caught my eyes. If you notice they don't necessarily have "curled" lashes, more of a "sweep" look. (if that makes sense) 

I admit, mascara isn't the easiest make up application. But, when you put the primer on make sure there aren't any clumps on the brush. The cool thing about the primer is that you can go over it a couple of times until they look smooth.

Here are a few tips on how i apply mascara.

First, start at the base ~ as close as you can to your eye lid ~ rotate or swirl the brush as you slide it up your lashes. I usually start in the middle then do the left and right side. 

       I only put the brush back into the tube after each time i do it (and of course DO NOT PUSH AND PULL THE BRUSH IN AND OUT OF THE TUBE! that makes the mascara inside clumpy and dries it out faster.I just twirl it around inside the tube.)

       Then for the second coat use the tip of the brush and glide it from the middle of the lash up. that is what makes it look extended. I let that dry and repeat with the black. 

    Using the tip makes it alot easier to get the outer corner to flare out and make the lash curl at the top. 

So in my opinion... curlers SUCK! haha!

I hope that might help you. The funny thing is I am sitting here in front of a mirror doing it while I am typing this lol


----------



## kerasaki (Dec 9, 2010)

I rec MUFE's Aqua smoky lash. I don't wear it every day because it's waterproof and I hate taking it off, but when I do wear it, my lashes look blackest black, and it holds them curled all day. I think it's the most amazing mascara I've ever tried, and I wish it wasn't that hard to remove.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missamolly (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Annabelle,

Thanks for your post. I have exactly the same problem as you. I did a search for your mascara, though, and what seemed to come up in a lilac bottle was CoverGirl Lash Exact Waterproof. Is that what you meant? It doesn't seem to retail in the UK but if I know I have the right one, I will buy this online. All the waterproof mascaras I used that had a similar effect have been discontinued!


----------



## rarecosmetics (Jan 24, 2011)

I have found that rapid lash tends to work with those real difficult non negotiable eye lashes


----------



## Nicole86 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've tried so many mascara's and i think they all work OK, but the best one Ive tried is the clinique high lengths mascara, i know its on the expensive side but its well worth the money.


----------



## azulpacifica (Sep 25, 2012)

Please tell me which Double extend..? I am looking at 4 different packages, not including The colored enhancement ones. I am also Asian and need a new drugstore favorite as it appears the Maybelline Volume Expeess Turbo Boost is gone. That one was perfect even without being waterproof. I have a red tube, blue, and 2 flat topped ones (one is gold and white other is black and white.)


----------



## studiomakeup (Sep 25, 2012)

A heated lash curler after your mascara is set works, another trick I'm not saying you should do it ( but it works ) spray some hair spray on finger tips ( Aqua Net ) while wet rub on eye lashes, let dry and curl, again I'm not saying you should do it, but it works.


----------



## azulpacifica (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, so I bought the loreal double extend in the red tube. I really like it. It does make the curl fall a little, but I was encouraged when I put on the primer and my curl stayed. I waited until the primer dried a little before risking the second step with mascara. I really loved Chanel's Inimitable mascara for my straight, hard-to-keep-a-curl Asian lashes. It is seriously the best ever. Added volume, length, and didn't remove the curl I put in (also in 4-5 places as another user commented.) sadly, it IS. $30 a tube, and in my smaller town I'd have to wait to go to Tucson or order online and pay shipping. I'll try and buy that one every other tube, to help even out the feel of the expense. It's expensive but really worth it!


----------



## azulpacifica (Sep 26, 2012)

In response to studiomakeup's tip on heated eyelash curlers afterwards, I have trouble with it melting the mascara together a bit, so it clumps them together.


----------



## Maddismaw (Oct 25, 2012)

I have the same problem, I used to use Marathon Mascara, but they have discontinued it too. My lashes WILL not hold curl, after I curl them, once I put mascara on them. I have tried some of these new formulas of "waterproof formulas" but they just are not holding up my lashes. I have bought tube after tube of waterproof mascara..hopefully one of the suggestions below can help. Good luck to you!! Hopefully we can find something for our problem,Im going to buy the Cover Girl Lash Blast today!


----------



## Maddismaw (Oct 26, 2012)

I just bought a tube of CG LashBlast Waterproof (orange tube) WORKS GREAT! much better than what I've been using!


----------



## Kristina213 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have to curl my straight lashes everyday. Maybelline New Yorks the Classic Volum' Express, One by One Volum' Express and Illegal Length work for me.


----------



## lovelymakeup (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello girls, I am new in this forum. I have really straight lashes as well to the point that is impossible to use any other mascara that is not waterproof, but not just any kind, the secret is to read the ingredients on the formula before purchasing them as anything with water in it will straighten them right away instantly. I find the best ones are from L'oreal and Maybeline for the cheap drugstore ones, I don't get high end brands too often but I have tried out the LancÃ´me waterproof ones and they perform excellent. I am from Mexico and although I don't live there anymore I get the best cheap mascara non commercial brand there(nothing fancy whatsoever) made with different kinds of oils and beeswax (no water at all), comes in a pink square container, I have used that stuff since high school and to this date that mascara can certainly compete with any of the best waterproof mascaras in any market out there, so every time I travel down to Mexico I get at least 5 tubes.


----------



## HiSunShine (Jan 8, 2013)

My lashes are hard to curl too.....


----------



## Lidieta (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi! I have the same problem and a friend recommended me the Lash Queen Feather mascara from Helena Rubinstein and IÂ´m loving it at the moment! Also I have the Three dimensional mascara from Collistar and works pretty good too. Give volume and curve to my lashes. They are a little bit expensive, but I buy them online to save some money, on perfumesclub.co.uk or in boots.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 17, 2013)

Urban Decay Supercurl Curling Mascara holds the curl amazingly!


----------



## Jazz Pollard (Mar 21, 2014)

I had eyelash extensions for a few months and decided to go back to my natural lashes. They were all broken off and in terrible shape! I had gaps of no lashes and they were EXTREMELY sparse. At first I applied Lashfusion Xl Mascara at night and saw results within two weeks. My eyelashes were longer...not long enough for a trim...but longer. I also noticed my eyelashes do not fall out as easily as they did before when I would use my eyelash curler.This product is amazing and would highly suggest this to anyone looking for increased length and fullness. The price is also not bad compared to what else is on the market.


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 21, 2014)

Well, I don't know a answer as I don't wear makeup/mascara, but................... I have a question, am I the only one who doesn't have to curl and use mascara on my lashes?


----------



## theangryandro (Mar 24, 2014)

YSL babydoll holds a curl, is water resistant, and is so worth the price. one of my favorites.


----------

